
Making Use of IPv4 240/4 Netblock - PugCPC
https://www.avinta.com/
======
PugCPC
Dear Colleagues:

You may like to have a look at the feasibility demonstration report below
about our proposal for expanding IPv4 address pool, etc.:

[https://www.avinta.com/phoenix-1/home/RegionalAreaNetworkArc...](https://www.avinta.com/phoenix-1/home/RegionalAreaNetworkArchitecture.pdf)

It should provide some material for furthering the dialog.

Abe (2020-08-29 15:54 EDT)

